# Will a betta guard his bubblenest if there are no eggs in it?



## gabrielle09 (Jan 23, 2012)

Okay so I woke up yesterday morning after having my breeding pair together all through the night and my male had chased her away from the nest so I assumed since they were getting along so well the night before that they had mated during the night when I had turned the lights off. So now my male is guarding his nest and barely leaves it at all but it doesn't look like there are any eggs in it so I was just wondering if bettas guard their nests even if there are no eggs in them. This is the first time I have had a betta be so attentive towards a nest that he has created. Thanks for your help.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Wait a few days and if nothing has happened there were no eggs.


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

Is the female still in it because my males do guard their nests with the female in sight.He just guard and blow new bubbles into it.


----------



## gabrielle09 (Jan 23, 2012)

No I took the female out two days ago and my male still guards his bubblenest and adds new bubbles but so far I don't see any sign of eggs or fry. I'm about ready to give up and start over with a new pair. My male got his fin ripped so he needs some time to heal and my female's tail fin has just gotten better. It is so disappointing because they were getting along so well. I really thought it would be successful.


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

Is the bubble thick,maybe the eggs are hidden inside it.Or wait today because this is the time they start to hatch.


----------



## gabrielle09 (Jan 23, 2012)

The bubblenest was very thick but I don't think there were any eggs. The nest has started to disappear. My fish has stopped working on it and nothing hatched. It's been almost a week so I've given up on any hope of baby fish. I guess it's back to the drawing board.


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

good luck on your next spawn.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm sorry things didn't work out with your spawn.


----------



## gabrielle09 (Jan 23, 2012)

Oh it's okay. It's my first time trying to breed them and I am learning but I've had a couple of issues. Things like the female being too aggressive or not interested or the male being too aggressive. I'm sure I'll find a way to make it work eventually. I've been trying some different techniques and ways of doing things. Some work better than others but I'm finding my fish are quite picky. It's funny to watch them sometimes. Especially when they try to attack their shrimp when I am preping them for breeding.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Well, you can think of it as a learning experience. Good luck next time.


----------

